# برنامج لاختيار مخارج الهواء



## zanitty (10 مارس 2009)

اولا البرنامج منقول
ثانيا انا مش خبير عليه عشان لسه جايبه من نص ساعه من منتدى تانى :19::83:
ثالثا البرنامج فى المرفقات
رابعا البرنامج لشركه بيتا
خامسا 
مفيش خامسا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مارس 2009)

سادسا: شكرا جزيلا كثيرا عميقا لك
سابعا: اترك سابعا لزيكو يكتبها


----------



## zanitty (10 مارس 2009)

يا ترى المهندس محمد فين الناهارده مش متعودين على غيابه ده من امبارح مظهرش


----------



## م/زيكو تك (10 مارس 2009)

----------------------------------------------حلو كده---------------------------------------------------


----------



## mohamed mech (10 مارس 2009)

ثامنا : سألت عليك العافية بخلص فى مشروع و مش راضى يخلص بس ان شاء الله هيخلص
تسلم ايدك


----------



## mohamed mech (10 مارس 2009)

ليه كده يا زيكو دنا سبت لك سابعا تقوم تخش عليا فى ثامنا

حادى عشر ماشى هتترد لك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (10 مارس 2009)

سابعا: سكتت سهوا 
ثامنا:الحج محمد :56:
تاسعا: اخدتها بلطجه
عاشر:85:نننننننننننننننننننن : :7: المصّدر​ 

http://www.betag.com/downloads.html​


----------



## zanitty (11 مارس 2009)

حادى عشر
انتوا احلى ناس بجد


----------



## zanitty (11 مارس 2009)

ثانى عشر
البرنامج عندى مش عاوز يطلع نتايج مع انه بجد مفيد جدا لو طلع نتايج و حيسهل عليا نص ساعه اختيار من الكتالوج
ثالث عشر عاوز اعرف بيعمل معايا كده ليه


----------



## م/زيكو تك (11 مارس 2009)

شغال بس عاوز تدخله ارقام مضبوطه


----------



## sosodeep (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا
والله شفته عند واحد ومش راضي يعطيني اياه مع انو البرنامج مجاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ناس غريبة


----------



## zanitty (14 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> شغال بس عاوز تدخله ارقام مضبوطه


و الله يا زيكو دخلتله ارقام مظبوطه و كمان بتظبط لما بطلعها من الهارد كوبى بس مش عاوز ابن اللذين
طب تفتكر ممكن لو الاى تى قافل علينا السرفر ممكن ده يفرق


----------



## رائد حمامرة (15 مارس 2009)

زيكو يا زيكو الله يبارك فيكو
وتبئه عا طول معانا الدنيا بتحلى بيكو


----------



## zanitty (15 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> و الله يا زيكو دخلتله ارقام مظبوطه و كمان بتظبط لما بطلعها من الهارد كوبى بس مش عاوز ابن اللذين
> طب تفتكر ممكن لو الاى تى قافل علينا السرفر ممكن ده يفرق


اشتغل يا زيكو فى البيت زى الفل
المشكله هنا فى الشغل عشان السيرفر


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (15 مارس 2009)

*مبروك التميز*

الف مبروك التميز يا زانتي وهذا ان دل فانما يدل على ان ادارة المنتدى تعرف الرجال:14::14::14::14::14::77::77::77::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## zanitty (15 مارس 2009)

يا جهاد انت بتحرجنى و الله بزوقك ده 
انتم السابقون يا سى دى و عقبال الجميع


----------



## zanitty (15 مارس 2009)

و بصفتى راجل متميز :81: بجد انا شايف ان اللى بستاهل يبقى فى وضع التميز ده هما زيكةو ز الطمونى و محمد ميكانيكال


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (15 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> و بصفتى راجل متميز :81: بجد انا شايف ان اللى بستاهل يبقى فى وضع التميز ده هما زيكةو ز الطمونى و محمد ميكانيكال


 لا بد الادارة في طريقها الى اتخاذ مثل هذا الاجراء


----------



## م/زيكو تك (15 مارس 2009)

انا مش عاوز اتميز الموضوع مش فارق معايا كتير ---- حتى اسألوا قريني  ---اهو--


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (15 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> انا مش عاوز اتميز الموضوع مش فارق معايا كتير ---- حتى اسألوا قريني :d ---اهو--


 انت متميز بشاهدتي وشهادة زانتي والحاج محمد والطموني...... على الاقل وقريبا سنراك متميزا بقرار من ادارة المنتدى ان شاء الله


----------



## رائد حمامرة (15 مارس 2009)

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد , اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


----------



## zanitty (16 مارس 2009)

لا يا زيكو 
انت تستحقها و عدم اهتمامك اوقع دليل على احقيتك حيث ان المجد لا يطلب و لكن ياتى للانسان المجتهد


----------



## علي يوسف عيد (6 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا برنامج راقي وشكرا لك


----------



## zanitty (6 أغسطس 2009)

الشكر لك اخى على و شرفنى مرورك


----------



## الدكة (6 أغسطس 2009)

رائع كعادتك بارك الله فيك


----------



## رعسشم (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## amr fathy (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_tohame (28 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام عليكم 
برنامج بيتا برنامج سهل وظريف 
اي اخ ميعرفش يستعمله يتصل علي
انا تحت امركم
اخوكم مهندس زغلوووووووووووول طبعا زغلول دة الشهرة:56:


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (29 أكتوبر 2010)

لا البرنامج مش شغال مش شغال مش شغااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال


----------



## ahmed abd elgaw (30 أكتوبر 2010)

many thanks


----------



## جاد الكريم (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hooold (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام الدينن (4 نوفمبر 2010)

باللى ي اخوانى ألا يوجد شرح لهذا البرنامج


----------



## eng - mahmoud (29 نوفمبر 2010)

_*برنامج فعلاٌ جميل *_


----------



## eng - mahmoud (29 نوفمبر 2010)

_*برنامج فعلاٌ جميل *_


----------



## flybird (27 ديسمبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (7 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (8 مايو 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (16 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed elsaeed (16 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس zanitty بارك الله فيك ويسر لك امورك.


----------



## ياسر العزي (16 مايو 2011)

أولاً وأخيراً مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## nabe (26 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mohamedabdelraouf (27 مايو 2011)

*طلب صغير*

معاك اخوك المهندس محمد عبد الرؤوف انا شغال في التركيبات وحدات مناوله الهواء واتعلمت مؤخرا ارسم مشاريع تكييف اوتوكاد فلو حضرتك عندك مشاريع ممكن اشتغل فيها معاك مقابل مبلغ من المال يبقى ده اضافه ليا من حيث الخبرات الي ممكن اتعلمها منك وبردوه ماديه لان بعد الثوره الموضوع بقى ضعيف جدا ماديا :70:ارجو ان لا اكون قد ازعجتك


----------



## ahmadjet (27 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## msh5180 (27 مايو 2011)

اخى الكريم السلام عليكم
اشكرك جزيلا ولكن البرنامج بعد تحميله لم يعطينى اى شئ 
عند محاوله فتحه يعطينى ان الملف فاضى 
ارجوا المساعده
اخوكم مدحت عبدالمجيد


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (29 مايو 2011)

البرنامج محتاج شرح حتى يفهم -ياريت


----------



## Magdy Mergawy (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## lynxshaheen (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ثلاثة عشرا
انا بالعادة بحب اقرأ الموضوع من اولو لآخرو عشان ما اصير أسأل او استفسر انا نزّلت البرنامج من المنتدى و لسة ما جربتو بس بصراحة بما انك انت مقدمو النا فا اكييييييييييد ازكى سندويشة رح يكون 
عن جد انك ابداع في ابداع ما بدي ابخل عليك بالرد يا راجل خد هاي بوسة مني الك من اليمين و الشمال انت من كنوز المنتدى


----------



## zanitty (15 سبتمبر 2011)

lynxshaheen قال:


> ثلاثة عشرا
> انا بالعادة بحب اقرأ الموضوع من اولو لآخرو عشان ما اصير أسأل او استفسر انا نزّلت البرنامج من المنتدى و لسة ما جربتو بس بصراحة بما انك انت مقدمو النا فا اكييييييييييد ازكى سندويشة رح يكون
> عن جد انك ابداع في ابداع ما بدي ابخل عليك بالرد يا راجل خد هاي بوسة مني الك من اليمين و الشمال انت من كنوز المنتدى


رابع عشر 
انا كده ممكن اتغر او نفسى تكبر فاشكرك على كلامك و مفيش داعى للمدح و موافق ع البوسه

خامس عشر 
البرنامج للاسف مش شغال مع وندوز 7 و شغال على الاكس بى بس


----------



## aati badri (15 سبتمبر 2011)

يسلموووووووووووووا


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (15 سبتمبر 2011)

عز الطلب


----------



## علاء المشني (16 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم يا ورده عالبرنامج


----------



## abdelsalamn (25 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (28 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكراشكرا*


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً *


----------



## nofear2710 (2 مارس 2013)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## hikal007 (3 مارس 2013)

شاكرين ودام الكرم يا ريس زانيتى


----------



## HOSARY (23 مايو 2013)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا لكن مكان النتائج مظلل بأسود


----------



## مهندسه باور (23 مايو 2013)

ممكن حد يشرحلى الطريقه ازاى اذا سمحتم


----------

